# Something that keeps me busy and angers my wife.



## Jughead (Oct 8, 2006)

The Money Pit!

Here's the link to the 454b Engine Swap.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 9, 2006)

VERY NICE! It is my understanding that the inclusion of the 454 in this car made it quite a handful to handle....the hi-po 350 made for a much better all round car, especially handling and braking, with little loss in performance. Your take?? And the large block, while more hp did not like to rev as much as the small block.??

'Vettes became such pigs in the mid 70s, your car pre dates that era thankfully.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 10, 2006)

Jumper said:


> VERY NICE! It is my understanding that the inclusion of the 454 in this car made it quite a handful to handle....the hi-po 350 made for a much better all round car, especially handling and braking, with little loss in performance. Your take?? And the large block, while more hp did not like to rev as much as the small block.??
> 
> 'Vettes became such pigs in the mid 70s, your car pre dates that era thankfully.




I had a 350 in the vette when I bought it. After the 454 transplant I haven't noticed any difference in handling or braking. I do have aluminum heads, intake and radiator and installed big block f/r sway bars too. So the engine wight is close to that of an iron headed small block. The torque is incredible.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 21, 2006)

great job on that 454 , theres nothing like a big block, i had a 76 vette for a few years 350 four speed it needed a big block,


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Nov 21, 2006)

nice im running 428cj in my 70 fastback


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 22, 2006)

Fun site, great car.
It does need a picture of you with you sporting a big grin while burning some rubber off the tires.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 26, 2006)

No, burning the tires of the rims.


----------



## mga (Jan 26, 2007)

Jughead said:


> The Money Pit!
> 
> Here's the link to the 454b Engine Swap.




money pit is right, jughead.

http://home.rochester.rr.com/my1981/1/

not to mention the blood, sweat and tears that we put into them. and, if you think you're going to get any of that money back when you sell it, you're wrong. owning a corvette means love for the car, not as an investment.


----------

